# T5 Modifier?



## dballard2004 (Sep 22, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office and we perform an x-ray on the right foot, great toe, do we use modifier "RT" or "T5?"  The practice administrator is telling me that T5 is optional and is only to be used for hospital claims.  Any insight?  Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 22, 2008)

The T5 is an statistical/Informational modifier. I agree with your administrator in this scenario, I'd code the RT. 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter} _


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 22, 2008)

T5 is to indicate the right great toe.  I wouldn't think you'd need any modifier on your xray if you are doing it unilaterally anyway...

But T5 is not only used in the hospital...if you do a procedure on multiple toes you would need to indicate which ones (this is seen a lot in podiatry).


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 22, 2008)

We use it in our podiatry claims as well, but I was also under the inpression that it could be used in x-rays as well.  Thanks to both you for the opinions.


----------

